
Used MP3 site prepares to launch Second Hand digital music marketplace - danw
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7777000/7777008.stm
======
pedalpete
I'm amazed they were able to get this far in the process, and get covered by
the bbc. Is a used song going to sell for 10cents? and if so, are you going to
risk the RIAA coming after you for buying stolen goods rather than either pay
the 99cents to buy the track legally, or go whole hog and just download it
free?

Who came up with this business model? I hope they didn't spend a bunch of
money getting this going.

------
AlexeyMK
This reminds me of that spider jpeg someone tried to pay a bill with a while
back. How do you know that the mp3 has actually been deleted from the user's
computer? Other than heavy-handed DRM, I don't see how that would be possible.
For some reason, I don't the the problem with the online music market today is
lack of DRM.

